# I need pics of YOUR 2+ gallon tanks



## a123andpoof

While looking on pintrest I saw some pretty small and inhumane tanks being advertised, what I would like to do is post pictures of YOUR tanks with betta's. I would like to post them on there to show proper housing of the betta fish. I want nice pictures and I would like your fish to be visible in the tank. But a full view of the tank at the same time. 2+ gallons only.


----------



## JBosley

Ohh I'm going to stalk this thread! Good idea.


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks. While looking around I saw some really bad tanks. One was a bottle the size of a beer bottle. it was dirty and had a poor little fish! It was terrible!


----------



## 1fishBlueFish

a123andpoof said:


> Thanks. While looking around I saw some really bad tanks. One was a bottle the size of a beer bottle. it was dirty and had a poor little fish! It was terrible!


I've seen those too! I don't even have a fish yet but shouldn't there be SOME common sense here??! Just last month I totally told my vets office that their beta fish in a bowl with a plant on it was NOT a good home for him (they've upgraded their tank since I complained) 

COMMON SENSE! Why do people not have it


----------



## 1fishBlueFish

OP totally sorry for hijacking please don't be mad but I thought I'd show some people here the stuff that people think is 'good' on Pinterest. It's proof there needs to be some proper betta tank photos up too 



















These are a few and they are well liked


----------



## blueridge

1fishBlueFish said:


> OP totally sorry for hijacking please don't be mad but I thought I'd show some people here the stuff that people think is 'good' on Pinterest. It's proof there needs to be some proper betta tank photos up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few and they are well liked


Wow I didn't know that there was tanks/ideas about housing bettas that bad out there. I'm definitely following this tread and seeing where it goes.


----------



## JBosley

So this is my almost 2 gal fish tank  I did have Dragonfly in a 1 gal in what I call quarantine, I have the worst luck with pet store fish so I always put them in the 1 gal for a week to make sure they are going to live before setting up the bigger tank!

It's a bit bare right now, and eventually he will get a nicer upgrade! But for now he seems to enjoy his 2 gal tank. Sorry about all the bubbles! I set it up last night, put him in it this morning and the bubbles like to hang out haha :roll:


----------



## nintendobratkat

I never had a fish before and I just can't fathom the idea of putting a fish in a super small tank. I mean, would you want to live in a bathroom? Nope. So why put a fish in something that small. 

Here is my 5 gallon Fluval Chi.


----------



## copperarabian

I once had to remove all the plants from my sorority because I was using coppersafe to treat the tank. My upstairs aquarium looked amazing with all the plants! I really want to get it all stuffed with plants again  It's a great example of how a NP betta barracks should be 

10g









16 sorority community aquarium


----------



## LittleBettas

My 3 gallons (bare bottoms) some of the plants I had were tossed due to causing fin damage so they are still a work in progress...

Sammy










Eurydice (on the left)










Echo (top right)










I have 2 more 3 gallons that I don't have pictures of (cell is dead from taking pictures all day... SPAWN! lol)


My 5 gallon tank (Jackpot on the bottom)











10 gallon sorority (6 females- Merle, Anchovy, Dragon, Omen, Peanut, Honey)












2.5 gallon (currently houses Orpheus... I need new pictures of this tank!)










I have another 2.5 gallon (Dancer) that I have no pictures of... its a work in progress (trying to make it all live plants)


----------



## finnfinnfriend

wow....the beer bottle looks like a betta prison cell


----------



## Laki

I hate that bottle "tank"... A betta is not an ornament! Plus, they must have to like half kill it to take it out for cleaning... Or worse, clean it while he's trapped inside!!!
These are 2.5 set ups. Natural plants, heated IAL tanned water. Ideal home for betta! <3<3


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Omega One betta buffet FTW ;-)


----------



## a123andpoof

Those were the ones I was talking about! They are terrible! There are no good pictures of betta homes! Thank you everyone I will be pinning these later tonight! Please keep them coming as I want as many as possible!


----------



## a123andpoof

1fishBlueFish said:


> OP totally sorry for hijacking please don't be mad but I thought I'd show some people here the stuff that people think is 'good' on Pinterest. It's proof there needs to be some proper betta tank photos up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few and they are well liked



Thanks for posting! I actually commented on how bad they were on the image haha


----------



## 1fishBlueFish

a123andpoof said:


> Those were the ones I was talking about! They are terrible! There are no good pictures of betta homes! Thank you everyone I will be pinning these later tonight! Please keep them coming as I want as many as possible!


I've pinned a few already. As soon as I get my Betta's home all up and together I'll post photos of it too


----------



## a123andpoof

Cool! Then I will look for them and like them! And add any you didn't or maybe even re-add them!


----------



## kfryman

I would post my sorority, but I am on my phone. I stupor need to add a couple more. I don't think 4 in a 15g tank is enough lol.


----------



## Spook

What a great idea! Here's pics of my 29g sorority, and my 5g single-betta tank...


----------



## thekoimaiden

I've got a slightly different design in my tanks than normal. You're welcome to use them if you like, too.


----------



## Bombalurina

I'll get some photos of mine for you. I can't guarantee a quality photo of my 5 gallon, though, since the light is broken.


----------



## Jrf456

Hey! LOVE the idea. I'd be glad to help! I just upgraded Brent, Heather and Skyden to 3g tanks and Douglas to 2.5g tanks, and I'm trying to get my boy Garland into a nice 5g I hope to divide in 2 later ( get another fishy! :lol: ) Here's Brent and Skyden's tanks!


----------



## Jrf456

Oh.. I also have added 2 more plants since these pictures.. I hope these still work though. :/


----------



## Laki

Oh! I like the split tank with the heater and filter in the middle!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

heres captains new setup im working with.


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks everyone! Pinning a bunch now! Keep them coming! And great tanks!


----------



## Slybarman

Mine:

.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Laki said:


> Oh! I like the split tank with the heater and filter in the middle!!


Thanks! It came as a necessity when I found one of my guys stuck behind the bubble filter. You know what they say: necessity is the mother of invention! But I don't have a copyright on it. I post pictures of it here so that other users can do it, too!


----------



## yayagirl1209

my 3 gallon marineland eclipse


----------



## Silverfang

Here is my 33gal sorority, unfortunately it's not quite so well planted these days, had bad luck with some of the wisteria and anachris










and my divided 10 gal










That was immediately after set up so it was still a bit cloudy. No full shots of my single tanks, a 2.5gal and a 10L (2.65 gal).


----------



## Aus

Here's Sid's brand new tank, a 3.5 gallon (roughly) IQ5 cube. He loves it to bits.


----------



## Laki

Here's a pic I took this morning of Luendorff's new setup. I don't like the fake plants because I prefer real ones or at least silk but I don't have any left. I don't know the size of the tank, maybe 3 gallons? It's still a mansion compared to a beer bottle :/
**edit, it's not left open all the time!  I haven't figured out how to keep the top on without the light. The light on top has rusted screws and I don't want to use it. SO I just lay it on top, it wold have crucified the picture!


----------



## a123andpoof

Hey Aus can you get a better picture of the full tank?


----------



## Aus

Sure - here's a side view:










Sorry, I only have an ipod atm... I hope these are okay.


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks! I like the tank! 

Keep posing them everyone!


----------



## GunsABlazin

^my 10 gallon, home to Loki.







My other 10 gallon, home to Thor. (Its more bare because its going to get torn down into a spawning tank soon.)







Off-Angle of my 20 Gall sorority.


----------



## a5un4k

*My Tank and Fish*

I think mine is a 10 gal tank. Not really sure.
Here you go


----------



## purplemuffin




----------



## a123andpoof

Does anyone else on here have a pintrest?


----------



## 1fishBlueFish

a123andpoof said:


> Does anyone else on here have a pintrest?


Here's mine 

http://pinterest.com/pineappleluv/


----------



## peachesxo

Here are my two tanks.

Lenymo's 10 gallon tank
(because of the lighting in this room pictures of it never turn out great)









(See the stratches on the dresser? lol, that's thanks to my cat.. He is always watching/bugging Lenymo, who, unless suprised, isn't really phased by him at all... he will swim right up to my cats face and flare at him LOL)

Shiloh & Sumo's 10 gallon split tank


----------



## a123andpoof

Very nice tanks!


----------



## a123andpoof

1fishBlueFish said:


> Here's mine
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pineappleluv/


I am now following you!


----------



## purplemuffin

http://pinterest.com/purplemuffin/ here is mine!


----------



## a123andpoof

Yay! Following you to! Here is mine if anyone wants it...
http://pinterest.com/blackrosedesign/


----------



## USNavyWife

Here's my 10 gallon for my betta, Dinq. It's been running a few days now, but I just added some new water on a partial water change out of it, so it still has some bubblies in it


----------



## pinkcupid765

Here's one of mine! Its the three gallon i keep Iggy in! I wish i could post my 10 gal, but it's still cycling so the water's MAJOR cloudy ^^!


----------



## agent89201

pinkcupid, you have a very pretty fish.

Do you still want more pictures?! 
Here is Beau's old 2 gallon KK. 









This is his new 5 gallon.











BTW I'm new to pinterest, but here's my link! http://pinterest.com/mlmeisner/


----------



## Pitluvs

Here are some of mine over 2g 

2.65g Marina









Divided 5.5g









Divided 10g









Divided 10g


----------



## Thomasdog

I just got my best friend a betta for her birthday (with her mom's permission, or course) and it is 2 1/2 gallon, with white pebbles and a beach scene! So cute!!


----------



## a123andpoof

Yes I still want pictures! Thanks!


----------



## fishy friend2




----------



## vermax

I only have my android to take pictures with, but I'd love to share my tanks! I hate to see a betta in conditions like that 

This is my 5 gallon with Elliot the VT male.










Here is my 2.5 gallon with Ephraim the DT male.


----------



## Gen2387

The first is my 5 gallon, heated, filtered for my red/blue CT Admiral Apocalypse.
The second is my 3 gallon Kritter Keeper, heated and filtered for my cellophane Winchester.
Hope you can use them.


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks! Will be posting more later tonight!


----------



## 1fishBlueFish

Here's my tank! I'll pin it in a moment 










It's a 2 Gallon Hex with my new fishy Gildor Inglorion in it


----------



## a123andpoof

Love it! And love the stones on the outside!


----------



## bllauben

Flash is in a heated, filtered and decorated 5 gallon tank.










My betta is on the left. Head got cut out of the pic.

Here's a view from the left end:









Flash is more visible there.


----------



## bllauben

Okay. Sorry about the sideways pic. Tried 3 times to rotate it.


----------



## kfryman

Here is a picture of my 15g sorority!


----------



## scootshoot

thekoimaiden said:


> I've got a slightly different design in my tanks than normal. You're welcome to use them if you like, too.


Unique idea to ensure equal heat to both sides, very cool


----------



## scootshoot

1fishBlueFish said:


> Here's my tank! I'll pin it in a moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2 Gallon Hex with my new fishy Gildor Inglorion in it


Hah, i love your outside stone idea, fits perfectly


----------



## Myates

We do have a sticky thread for everyone to post their tanks.. and I wouldn't limit to 2gals+, as many members have 1 gal tanks..

Original thread


----------



## a123andpoof

Yes I did know about that thread, but being I am posting these to another site I wanted to be sure it was okay with the original owner of the tank. And I do know that, but the goal is to show that betta's are happy in bigger tanks. Many of the containers for betta's are 1 gallon and smaller and the people believe they aren't happy in anything bigger. I am trying to show that it is not true. Just wanted to add I have nothing against 1 gallons as I keep one of my betta's in one, I just feel it doesn't fit the point I am attempting to prove.


----------



## Myates

I see... it said you wanted to post "on there" but didn't say exactly where/what it was.. my mistake.


----------



## a123andpoof

In the first post I did say pintrest I reread and realized it wasn't completely clear. I apologize.


----------



## bananafish

Here's my 3-gallon bow-front Mr. Aqua tank, heated and filtered. Wraith only has a silk plant because I killed my water wisteria within 3 days. I *suck* at plants. I am a plant serial killer. Good thing I'm awesome with animals!


----------



## 1fishBlueFish

bananafish said:


> Here's my 3-gallon bow-front Mr. Aqua tank, heated and filtered. Wraith only has a silk plant because I killed my water wisteria within 3 days. I *suck* at plants. I am a plant serial killer. Good thing I'm awesome with animals!


What an awesome tank!! I'll pin it on Pinterest


----------



## Luimeril

now that all my tanks are clean, i'll have to get some pictures of them. :V


----------



## bananafish

Thanks 1fish! I love watching Wraith swim out through the skull's eye. It's so gross and awesome at the same time, haha!


----------



## sharka91

top: 3.5 gal divided splendens tank. (I have black dividers for this too. shown with glass dividers)
bottom: 2.5 gal channoides tank. (getting more foliage soon!)


----------



## JBosley

Those look great! I am so thinking of getting a larger tank and just dividing it


----------



## sharka91

also, i'm getting some bamboo to add to the far left in my splendens tank. my DT dragon I'm getting is going to have a .5 gal all to himself when he comes!


----------



## Oldfishlady

This is one of my smaller soil based NPT-2gal that holds about 1.5gal of water-open top, No filter-Tetra brand 25w preset heater-CFL 7.5w 6500k 12h/dayPP
A single male Betta, RCS, trumpet, pond and ramshorn snails, 









More pic in my album of different sizes of NPT's


----------



## 1fishBlueFish

bananafish said:


> Thanks 1fish! I love watching Wraith swim out through the skull's eye. It's so gross and awesome at the same time, haha!


With a name like Wraith I think he should be creepy  It makes me think of the Ring Wraiths from Lord of the Rings


----------



## fishcurl

Great idea! 

Feel free to use mine. Both Eclipse 5 gallons with a mix of live and silk plants. The white spongy things are filter baffles.

Dearly departed Meringue:










Flambe's tank:



I've since taken out the arch and replaced some of the plants, but it was still a lovely setup


----------



## Tappy4me

Here are three of my 6 tanks. I don't have Big Red's re-designed yet, so it looks very plain. Sapphira is in a tiny temporary tank, and Brutus' 2 gallon tank isn't designed at all. 

Both Draco and Shadowfax (and Big Red) live in 2.5 gallon tanks. All are heated and filtered.

Draco's tank










Shadowfax's tank:










Old layout of both of these two.










Pulling from my aquarium profile on here as I can't find the same pic on my photobucket....here's Tango's tank. He is in a 2 gallon Aqueon Evolve 2.









(Tango is in the far back right corner. He is very camera shy.)


----------



## Cinderwolf

Here is my 2 gallon Hex  









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v603/crazydragoon8/DSCN1507.jpg


----------



## Hopeseeker

*I have 2 almost 2 gallon aquariums *

I have a very nice 1.8 gallon aquarium....going to be redoing it as soon as I get the recycled glass gravel. Also, going to be setting up a new one for another fish around the same time!  Really want to start a sorority, but sadly the apartment barely has enough room for my boyfriend, myself and 2 bettas. 
I know you were only wanting to hear about 2 gallon+, but I do like the aquariums that we have.


----------



## pinkcupid765

Pretty tanks everyone!


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks everyone! Will post these as soon as I clean my tanks!


----------



## a123andpoof

Hopeseeker said:


> I have a very nice 1.8 gallon aquarium....going to be redoing it as soon as I get the recycled glass gravel. Also, going to be setting up a new one for another fish around the same time!  Really want to start a sorority, but sadly the apartment barely has enough room for my boyfriend, myself and 2 bettas.
> I know you were only wanting to hear about 2 gallon+, but I do like the aquariums that we have.


1 gallon tanks are awsome, and I am sure your tanks are great! Please post them! As I would love to see them!

If anyone wants to post their smaller tanks I will accept them now! Please keep posting the larger tanks to! I feel as if I have gotten a ton of larger tanks and I decided it would be good to show that 1 gallon tanks can work. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tappy4me

Just out of curiosity, do you have a link to where you are posting them? I'd like to see.


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah sure!

http://pinterest.com/blackrosedesign/

All the tanks are under pets.


----------



## EmilyN

Here is a pic of my 10g sorority


----------



## freemike

My two 10 gallon tanks. The blue guy was chilling in his cave being camera shy.


----------



## Daisykd

Here's Morris' 5gal. He likes his log.


----------



## bubblefizz

*5G*

my bettas 5g!


----------



## a123andpoof

Awsome tanks everyone!

Freemike watch that spikey blue plant. I just pulled on similar out of my tank cause it was ripping my boys tail. It may be fine as I had another fish using the same plant I just pulled out and never had a problem. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Tappy4me

Awesome! Are you putting all the pictures of tanks up? Or just ones you like?


----------



## a123andpoof

I try to do at least 1 from every person unless the picture is a little to blurry. But as a rule I do at least one from every person unless someone else from here posted it on pintrest already. Then I just go and like or repin it XD


----------



## Tappy4me

Haha, I was just wondering. I just joined on there, so was going to post one of my pics that you didn't.;-) Just wanted to make sure you weren't going to upload it as well! hehe


----------



## a123andpoof

Oh! Whats your account! Would love to add you!


----------



## Tappy4me

tappy4me


----------



## a123andpoof

Couldn't find you..


----------



## Tappy4me

a123andpoof said:


> Couldn't find you..


Hmm. 

Pets / My Belgian Malinois, Rusty.

there's a link to the photo I just uploaded...maybe that will work? :3


----------



## Silverfang

Here are some more pictures of the individual tanks.
Anna, I just set her up last night, I need to get something low for the bottom.
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-30.jpg
This is a 2.65 gal (10L) tank. I have it set up as a treatment tank, it's not the prettiest, but it's temporary for them.


----------



## angiessa

I love this idea! :-D

Here's my new guy's 2.5 gallon BettaWave tank. I'm going to switch him to a Kritter, Keeper, I think, because I don't like the wavy front of the tank. 










A slightly closer view:










The cave is actually a SpongeBob ornament. I bought it because it looks like an Easter Island head. :-D

And here's one of my fish in his favorite spot -- resting on his IAL:


----------



## angiessa

Oh - and my fish board on Pinterest is here: http://pinterest.com/angiessa/fish/

Forgot to add the link when I posted these.


----------



## Laki

The Easter Island head is Sqidward's house!!  I love that show!


----------



## angiessa

Hehe, I've never watched it, but I love the ornament. ;-)


----------



## MyDoppelganger

Here's Marcel's 5.5 gal (21 litre) tank. Currently unheated (it's summer), but will make sure to get a heater when necessary. I keep adding and rotating the plants in his tank to keep him guessing. He absolutely _loves_ his leaf hammock.



Click for larger image.


----------



## a123andpoof

Hey thanks for more pictures! Will put them on tomorrow!


----------



## phoenix91

Arty's 5 g planted tank.


----------



## Myates

sharka91 said:


> top: 3.5 gal divided splendens tank. (I have black dividers for this too. shown with glass dividers)
> bottom: 2.5 gal channoides tank. (getting more foliage soon!)


I'm sorry, but a 3.5 gallon is not enough to hold 4 bettas.. the bio load alone is too much, along with there is no room for them to swim- never ideal to divide a tank under 5 gallons, and then you would only divide in half.. 

I would recommend only one betta for that size tank, for the better of their health.
As well as there is no cover or anything for them to hide in and get away from one another- not to be mean sounding, but this thread is to show people not to do what you are doing with your tank..


----------



## BettasRpeople2

My 5 gal and my son's 3 gal.


----------



## LittleBettas

My New 2.5 gallon- All natural plants... (still getting more... waiting on some Java Fern and Java moss...)
Orpheus- Red Dragon HM












Pretending to be shy and hiding behind a leaf <3 (he's turned into an AWEFUL tail biter, I have added Indian Almond leaves to ALL of my tanks so thats why my tanks have a slight yellowish hue... hoping this will end his tail biting...)













And one of my one gallon tanks (I have 3 of them... one for Flagg who is extremelly "bottom heavy" and can't swim in anything larger.... one for Hercules, who tail bites in anything larger... and my QT one... currently housing James why I get him FAT.... XD.... I have added a live plant to his tank which he LOVES... the plant has grown since this pic....) My small tanks are kept in MY room with my sorority and spawning tank... warmest room in the house and these little tanks hold out at 78-79 degrees.... 














Playing with his FAVORITE thing... the Indian Almond Leaf (he likes to swim up on it... complete wierdo)


----------



## MandiceP

Here is my 6 gallon divided with Tornac and Eridor in it. They each have 3 gallons to swim in!









Thorn's 2.5 gallon









Shruikan's 2.5 gallon









My ten gallon sorority with 5 girls right now.

I guess I don't have a pic of Glaedr's tank (looks just like Thorn and Shruikan's so doesn't matter), and my other two are sharing my breeding tank divided.. so it is empty save for them and the heater... so no point in showing that one. But you can use these if you'd like!


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ttk86

This is my first betta tank. I just added him last sunday. It's 5G with filter and heater.

I did alot of research before going to petsmart and I was really pissed when the lady who works there recommended me a very small container instead of this one for bettas. Shouldn't they be the ones who guide us how to care for our fish properly?


----------



## mathkid

Here's America the Beautiful's 5-gallon, filtered, heated tank! I've got IAL and live plants in there but looking for more.


----------



## a123andpoof

Nice tanks! Just posted to pintrest!


----------



## OMB

can I make a suggestion? because I've searched "betta" before and only came up with very few things on pinterest. Can you make sure to add the word "betta" to your description somehow? I noticed most of the pics don't have that in the description - so anyone, especially new to betta fishkeeping, won't be able to tell that that's the focus of these tanks. 
GREAT IDEA! 
My betta board on pinterest (not much there yet - but soon to be!): 
http://pinterest.com/melaniegamboa/the-good-lookin-betta/


----------



## Roxy

5g Fluval Chi


----------



## JBosley

Seeing all these makes me want to add and re-arrange Dragonfly's home!


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon

Spook said:


> What a great idea! Here's pics of my 29g sorority, and my 5g single-betta tank...


ohhhh...i like this...this is beautiful home...:thumbsup:awesome


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon

mathkid said:


> Here's America the Beautiful's 5-gallon, filtered, heated tank! I've got IAL and live plants in there but looking for more.


i like yours too omg...so many beautiful tank...make me feel like im not worthy to have a beta


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon

here you go...2.5g tank


----------



## BunnyCates

Here's my 5 gallon, divided









We've been in the divided since the 7th - I think. 

5 gallon, filtered, heater. Fake plants. I left the divider taller than the tank because she not only tries to dig under/around it to get to him - but she is also a jumper *she hops up for her food* and I didn't want her jumping the divider.

There's a full album going up here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117268214175039326096/The5GallonDividedWithKONGMini2172012#

Feel free to pin whatever, if you think its suitable.
Thanks.

ps: LOVE seeing everyones tanks! So jealous.


----------



## sharka91

my Betta channoides tank then, and now!

Then








....and now


----------



## a123andpoof

OMB said:


> can I make a suggestion? because I've searched "betta" before and only came up with very few things on pinterest. Can you make sure to add the word "betta" to your description somehow? I noticed most of the pics don't have that in the description - so anyone, especially new to betta fishkeeping, won't be able to tell that that's the focus of these tanks.
> GREAT IDEA!
> My betta board on pinterest (not much there yet - but soon to be!):
> http://pinterest.com/melaniegamboa/the-good-lookin-betta/


Thanks for the suggestion. I will go through and add them. I am fairly new to pintrest, so am not totally sure how their tagging works.


----------

